# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  bao da galaxy j7 prime chất lượng

## phukiensamsung

Bao da là một trong các phụ kiện rất nhu yếu và quan trọng cho những chiếc smartphone ngày nay   bởi nó có chức năng trông coi cho chiếc dế yêu tránh khỏi các đụng chạm truân hiểm , bụi bặm hay vết bẩn và đặc biệt là không làm mất đi tính thẩm mỹ của máy. Samsung là một thương hiệu nức tiếng với dồi dào dòng điện thoại nức tiếng có thiết kế đẹp và được nhiều người dùng yêu thích. Trong đó J7 prime là một trong những dòng điện thoại của Samsung được đánh giá cao với thiết kế lung linh , sang trọng . 
Cũng chính vì thiết kế quá đẹp và trẻ trung của j7 prime mà việc trông coi nó là điều khôn cùng nhu yếu mà bất kỳ ai sở hữu chiếc dế yêu này cũng nghĩ đến hàng đầu khi cầm điện thoại trên tay. Để trông coi J5 prime ngày nay trên thị trường xuất hiện dồi dào dòng phụ kiện J7 prime giá rẻ khác nhau để giúp trông coi tốt cho dế yêu của bạn. Không chỉ có các phụ kiện của chính thương hiệu Samsung sản xuất và thiết kế mà còn có sự góp mặt của dồi dào thương hiệu sản xuất phụ kiện điện thoại khác dự khán như: Nillkin , Onjess , Hoco , … Để có thể chọ cho mình một phụ kiện bằng lòng các bạn có thể tham khảo một vài mẫu bao da J7 prime dưới đây: 

Bao da Galaxy J7 Prime hiệu Nillkin 
Nillkin là một trong những danh tiếng trong giới sản xuất các dòng phụ kiện điện thoại, mỗi dòng sản phẩm ra đời luôn được đánh giá cao về tính năng cũng như thiết kế. Bên cạnh các dòng phụ kiện Galkaxy J7 Prime thì Nillkin còn sản xuất ra các phụ kiện cho các dòng galaxy khác như: bao da S6, ... . Bao da   được thiết kế dạng gập như cuốn sổ viết bình thường có thể đóng ra mở vào , kiểu dáng sang trọng , mỏng và trọng lượng rất nhẹ , màu sắc lại năng động. Sử dụng bao da J7 Prime giúp bạn cầm chắc tay và không bị bám vân tay trong quá trình sử dụng. Mặt trước được thiết kế một ô vuông ngay trên đầu sẽ giúp hiện thị thời gian , dung lượng pin , ... một cách mau chóng mà không cần phải mở bao da ra xem. 
Bao da Galaxy J7 Prime hiệu Onjess 
Bao da J7 Prime hiệu Onjess  được thiết kế tỉ mỉ đến từng chi tiết tạo nên độ thẩm mỹ , với kểu dáng sang trọng , trọng lượng rất nhẹ , màu sắc năng động và trẻ trung. Mặt trước và mặt sau bao da được sử dụng chất liệu da tổng hợp cao cấp với khả năng đem lại sự mêm mại trong quá trình cầm , chống nước , chống bám vân tay , với những đường vân sần sẽ tạo nên cầm chắc tay. Đặc biệt và nổi bật trên dòng bao da này đó ấy là mặt trước được thiết kế 2 cửa sổ Sview giúp bạn xem thông báo nhu yếu phía trên và còn phía dưới để nghe , nhận cuộc gọi mà không phải mở nắp bao da. Còn phần ốp lưng được sử dụng chất liệu dẻo TPU có thể chống va đập và có độ đàn hồi cao , được thiết kế ôm sát vào viền trông rất vững chắc chính bởi thế sẽ trông coi lưng và viền máy tối ưu khi đụng chạm , thiết kế vừa vặn cho các chi tiết của máy. 
 - Có thể bạn quan tâm: Bao da galaxy A7 2016 chính hãng

----------

